# For Bill & Tim



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought you guys might like to see this, as I was impressed. 

A little back story first: I started a "show house" job today. This high end home on Lake Michigan is getting a complete makeover, then they have a house walk over a month in the spring to raise money for charity. Each room is made over by a separate designer and her trades, so there's about 35-40 individual designers and trades. Farrow and Ball also donated all the paint. 

So, as I was walking around today I noticed a paper hanger in the main entry foyer. He was installing grass cloth, but individually trimming it into squares and hanging it like in the photos below. I've never seen anything like this myself, and just wanted to share. It might be nothing special to experienced hangers like you guys, but I was "wowed".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

haven't done it . . . yet, 

but know many who have.

I would not be surprised if we know the hanger. 

Did you catch a name? 

And yes, HUGE wow factor. Not only cutting them, but engineering the layout.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> haven't done it . . . yet,
> 
> but know many who have.
> 
> ...


Didn't catch his name, but I'll see if I can get it tomorrow. I really wish I'd a had time to watch him some, but I have allot to do, and I donating my time.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*For Bill & Tim* 

Hey, I am one of THOSE guys also


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> *For Bill & Tim*
> 
> Hey, I am one of THOSE guys also


Boy, that's the first time someone here WANTED to be associated with me, I feel .......... I feel ....... Well I'm not sure what it is...... Perplexed ???


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> *For Bill & Tim*
> 
> Hey, I am one of THOSE guys also


You aren't in the mod club. :whistling2:

On topic I couldn't imagine cutting all those squares.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> You aren't in the mod club. :whistling2:
> 
> On topic I couldn't imagine cutting all those squares.


Me neither. It looks awesome but my gosh that's some tedious work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Me neither. It looks awesome but my gosh that's some tedious work.


Usually a template makes it less tedious, but then you have the issue that some grasses expand laterally, so you have to allow, or cut wet once expanded. 

Sanding 12 over 12's are more tedious :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> you have the issue that some grasses expand laterally, so you have to allow, or cut wet once expanded.


Yep, if you look closely at the last picture, you can see where some of the corners didn't quite meet up right. Still looks sharp though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Boy, that's the first time someone here WANTED to be associated with me, I feel .......... I feel ....... Well I'm not sure what it is...... Perplexed ???


 
could be worse


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> could be worse


for sure, coulda been one of us Canadian hillbillies


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always been impressed by those in our trades who do the wall-coverings. I think too many look at hangers as having the easy jobs.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> I've always been impressed by those in our trades who do the wall-coverings. I think too many look at hangers as having the easy jobs.


anybody who thinks that surely ought to give it a go. Years ago we were doing a jewelery store and working with a designer who insisted we get the plaid paper on teh ceiling asap. We were busy with prep work elsewhere and, after A LOT of whining dad told him he could do that all by himself, no problem, simple thing to do. . We had a great laugh at his expense and he never tried his hand at hanging again.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I've always been impressed by those in our trades who do the wall-coverings. I think too many look at hangers as having the easy jobs.


I don't know if either is easier than the other, but I do know that when I was painting I could chatter away all day and not loose so much focus I'd make make a mistake that could cost a hundred dollars or more.

For me, I need a higher level of concentration for installing paper.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> I don't know if either is easier than the other, but I do know that when I was painting I could chatter away all day and not loose so much focus I'd make make a mistake that could cost a hundred dollars or more.
> 
> For me, I need a higher level of concentration for installing paper.


so, I guess you're saying all the painters on here are a little lower on the intelligence scale, hmm ?:whistling2: no thinking required, just slap er on ! Bill Bill Bill tsk tsk,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> so, I guess you're saying all the painters on here are a little lower on the intelligence scale, hmm ?:whistling2: no thinking required, just slap er on ! Bill Bill Bill tsk tsk,


Not at all, I was talking about level of concentration * I * need. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, turns out the hanger finished yesterday and I couldn't get his name or chat with the guy. Took a closer look today and noticed some of the areas that didn't line up, but still a great job IMHO.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My lack of hanging skills is going to en up pushing me out of this trade.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My lack of hanging skills is going to en up pushing me out of this trade.



not necessarily, just find a good hanger and partner with him/her - although I can't name one in 'bama


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> not necessarily, just find a good hanger and partner with him/her - although I can't name one in 'bama


Don't try and make me find a reason to tough it out, my mind is made up.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't had a call to hang paper in over a year...no one I have talked to here has.Just not done here anymore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> I haven't had a call to hang paper in over a year...no one I have talked to here has.Just not done here anymore.


It's coming back with a vengeance. 

Areas like Boston, NYC, Philly, LA, Chicago, and other similar areas are seeing a healthy return. It will spread.

A lot of manufacturers are capturing the younger market with very dynamic contemporary designs, it's not your grandmothers wallpaper anymore. Although the classic designs like grass and damasks are also seeing a good revival.

A woman commented to me the other day about the "outdated faux" I was hanging over - I was installing a gorgeous Damask print on grass cloth. Perfect for the dining room.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm doing a lot of paper here in StL.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

. You don't say. I may have hears of you once before. Any guided fishing trips?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

..... Yes, for those who choose to make the trip, I make it well worth their while.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not far away maybe this summer I can talk the wife into a road trip, besides we can hit Tunica on the way. 

hmmmm


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ummm

And there you go.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^ Best four posts on the forum in a long time.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> It's coming back with a vengeance.
> 
> Areas like Boston, NYC, Philly, LA, Chicago, and other similar areas are seeing a healthy return. It will spread.
> 
> ...


 
maybe in the big city's but not this one


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> It's coming back with a vengeance.
> 
> Areas like Boston, NYC, Philly, LA, Chicago, and other similar areas are seeing a healthy return. It will spread.
> 
> ...


 
Can I take that to the bank? I think not. I have been hearing that for 5 years now, it's not happening:no:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> Not at all, I was talking about level of concentration * I * need. :thumbsup:


Well damn that didn't work as planned, you're gettin pretty sharp for an older gentleman.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not much high end residential stuff here either. Maybe I will see some. Building has really picked up on the beach. Good sign.


----------

